# Help! Colorado River near Moab



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm heading from Northern Utah to Moab to do some camping next week, and have never been in that part of the state. Being from the Northern reaches of the state, I haven't a clue on what kinda fish are in the Colorado near Moab and what kinda lures/bait I should bring. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I caught a humpback chub in the Westwater area over ten years ago. I know there are lots of catfish through the Moab area and some trout. The Colorado is usually very turbid in my experience and caters mainly to rafters/kayackers. I do see lots of people fishing it though and it is very scenic.

Good Luck!

sawsman


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Forget about lures if you want to fish the river. About the only fish you can catch are channel cats. There are several beautiful mountain lakes in the Moab area where you can catch trout. And Ken's Lake south of town has trout and largemouth bass.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

+1 what Flint said.
If you do fish the river, try the old worm sinker and worm and see what happens. If nothing, try doing a larger treble hook and smash up some bread on it.
That worked the best when we tried it.
You can't really cast it. Just find a ledge where there is a drop off and set it in there.
That brought us sucess.
Good luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 on what everyone said, another consideration will be that the water will be at its dirtiest level of the year, cats will likely be your only chance IMHO.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

flint said:


> There are several beautiful mountain lakes in the Moab area where you can catch trout. And Ken's Lake south of town has trout and largemouth bass.


La Sal Mountain lakes are only about 20 miles away (Warner and Owhee) and should be good for trout. I actually fished Ken's Lake last saturday (only about 8 miles away) and had fun nailing bass on a simi-seal leech, plus the waterfall is worth the drive.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great, thanks for the advice! I was actually thinking of staying a night up at Owhee before I stayed along the Colorado. Are they open yet? How's the campground? Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure about Owhee, didn't make it up that high this trip. There is a nice BLM campground at Ken's Lake though.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great, I'll check it out...i'm looking forward to exploring the southern part of this beautiful state!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys, I had a nice trip other than baking in that hot sun and caught a few of the mudcats to boot...Nothing of much size. Oh, and man that water is cold!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Water was 60 Deg. Why do I know that ? Because my daughter was in it and the guide said so. :mrgreen:

And : " Moab: It's a dry heat". -)O(- :lol:


----------

